# Aufgetauten Fisch wieder Einfrieren?



## BlankyB (10. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
natürlich sollte man vermeiden aufgetaute Nahrungsmittel wieder einzufrieren.

Was aber, wenn ich Fischfrikadellen machen möchte?

Ich fange meistens nicht so viele Brassen usw. dass sich das sofort lohnen würde, mein Gedanke wäre jetzt erst mal alles zu filetieren und in der Gefriertruhe zu sammeln.

Wenn ich dann genug Fisch habe würde ich alles auftauen, zu Frikadellen verarbeiten und diese sofort wieder einfrieren.

hat das schon jemand gemacht oder würdet Ihr davon sofort abraten?

Gruß Blanky #h


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aufgetauten Fisch wieder Einfrieren?*

Wenn du sicher gehen willst, gare die fertigen Frikadellen vor, bevor du sie dann einfrierst. Dampfgaren ist da nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten. Wenn sie dann gegessen werden sollen, muss man ihnen in der Pfanne nur noch den letzten Schliff verpassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aufgetauten Fisch wieder Einfrieren?*

Grundsätzlich wird nix besser beim frosten - genauso grundsätzlich ist aber frosten mit die schonendste Konservierung (Inhaltsstoffe wie Geschmack)..

Du kannst problemlos Deine Fische sammeln, ich würde die aber VOR dem frosten durch den Wolf jagen und nur das Hack einfrosten. 

Du wirst evtl. Deine normale Rezeptur etwas ändern müssen, da natürlich beim auftauen ein Flüssigkeitsverlust eintritt. 

Da ist etwas experimentieren angesagt (Ferndiagnose immer schwierig ohne genaue Rezeptur/Vorgehensweise), um das mit eingeweichtem Brot/Semmelbrösel und Ei dann zur gewünschten Konsistenz zu bringen.

Kräuter und Gewürze erst bei der Frikadellenzubereitung nutzen.

Frikadellen dann abbraten und dann erst frosten.

Nicht zu locker machen, dann sollte auch ein erneutes frosten der Frikadellen KEINERLEI Probleme machen, da dann ein "neues" Produkt (Fischfrikadelle statt Fisch)  und dann auch erstmalig gefrostet ;-)))


----------



## BlankyB (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aufgetauten Fisch wieder Einfrieren?*

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps,

es geht mir in erster Linie um die Gesundheit (Salmonellen etc.),
ich werde es nächstes Mal dann mit vorgaren oder Hack einfrieren probieren.

Jetzt habe ich es erst mal so gemacht dass ich zu ca. 1 kg frischen Brassenfilet noch einen Hecht und einen Aland zu gegeben habe die beide vorher gefroren waren, mit Brötchen Zwiebeln und Kräuter kam ich dann auf 2 kg Fischmasse.

Diese hab ich dann mit der Burgerpresse zu 200 g Frikadellen geformt und eingefroren.

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aufgetauten Fisch wieder Einfrieren?*



> es geht mir in erster Linie um die Gesundheit (Salmonellen etc.),


wenn Dus nicht vor dem erneuten froste nirgendwo in der Hitze rumgammeln lässt, immer schön gekühlt etc., passiert da hygienisch nix, niente, gor nix....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aufgetauten Fisch wieder Einfrieren?*



BlankyB schrieb:


> Diese hab ich dann mit der Burgerpresse zu 200 g Frikadellen geformt und eingefroren.
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:


abbraten und dann erst frosten!


----------



## JottU (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aufgetauten Fisch wieder Einfrieren?*

Hmm, also ein zweites Mal roh hätte ich wohl eher nicht gemacht.
Nicht unbedingt wegen der Hygene, mir würde die Konsistenz dann Sorgen machen.
Kannst ja mal berichten, wie sie dann geworden sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aufgetauten Fisch wieder Einfrieren?*



JottU schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt wegen der Hygene, mir würde die Konsistenz dann Sorgen machen.
> .


dito!


----------



## BlankyB (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aufgetauten Fisch wieder Einfrieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> abbraten und dann erst frosten!



Das war bevor ich diesen Thread aufgemacht hab :q

Ich werde berichten wie sie schmecken. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aufgetauten Fisch wieder Einfrieren?*

bin gespannt!!!!


----------



## BlankyB (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aufgetauten Fisch wieder Einfrieren?*

Moin,
die Frikadellen sind geschmacklich der Oberhammer.

Die Konsistenz lässt zu wünschen übrig, ich habe die allerdings im Backofen zubereitet evtl. werden die etwas fester wenn man sie brät.

Gegessen hab ich sie als Fischburger :q:q


----------



## JottU (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aufgetauten Fisch wieder Einfrieren?*

Glaube, wird in der Pfanne nicht anders sein. #d
Mit Fleisch hatte ich dasselbe Problem. Daher auch meine Befürchtung zu Fisch.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aufgetauten Fisch wieder Einfrieren?*

Vielleicht mit etwas Paniermehl anbinden? Hab noch nicht aus TK Fisch Frikadellchen gemacht aber ich würde es erstmal so versuchen


----------



## BlankyB (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aufgetauten Fisch wieder Einfrieren?*

Es ist aber wirklich nicht schlimm sie sind jetzt noch kein Muß.


----------

